# Someone brought back Harmony!



## overdriver (Jul 24, 2008)

www.harmonyguitars.com wonder if they will be any good .


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Something rubs me the wrong way reading the company history at that site. They make sure to mention that Harmony made a huge percentage of the guitars made in the US until the company couldn't compete with imports (Japanese, mainly)...and yet they don't mention where their guitars are currently produced. It could be misleading...kind of like Epiphone claims that their guitars are build to Gibson's specs (sure, they are Gibson's specs...just not the ones they use for any of the guitars they produce).


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I wouldn't mind giving ther H54-1 Rocket a whirl. I'm curious bout the shorter scale.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow some of there custom models sure are sweet.... largetongue


----------



## Teleplucker (Feb 5, 2006)

I hope the H-22 bass is remotely as cool as an original.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Thank you Marc Ribot and Tom Waits for making the Stratotone popular again, and impossibly pricey. Grrrrr.
We regular Joes already can't afford the insane collectors' prices of LPs/Teles/etc., so what happens when we start looking at vintage cheapie guitars but the prices get jacked up so high it's not worth bothering any more. 
So, anyone taking bets these new ones are made in China with crappy parts and electronics?


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

10 bucks says Gibson buy em out by end of the year ! :rockon:


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

NB-SK said:


> Something rubs me the wrong way reading the company history at that site. They make sure to mention that Harmony made a huge percentage of the guitars made in the US until the company couldn't compete with imports (Japanese, mainly)...and yet they don't mention where their guitars are currently produced. It could be misleading...kind of like Epiphone claims that their guitars are build to Gibson's specs (sure, they are Gibson's specs...just not the ones they use for any of the guitars they produce).


If these guitars were made anywhere in North America, this would be loudly proclaimed on the web site. Instead nothing is mentioned which is typical of most Asian imports.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Evilmusician said:


> 10 bucks says Gibson buy em out by end of the year ! :rockon:


Or Fender :bow:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Has Harmony now gained the quirky cache of Dalelectro and Silvertone?

At the risk of offending the Harmony lovers here, were they not mostly cheaply made guitars far below the quality of the big makes? 

Cheap guitars are really much better now than back in the 50s and 60s.

I had a Silvertone semi and it was pretty much a POS. Now they're cool.

Go figure.

Of course, please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Those will mostlikely be made in indonisia or Korea,


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Milkman said:


> Has Harmony now gained the quirky cache of Dalelectro and Silvertone?...Of course, please correct me if I'm wrong.


I don't think you're wrong. 
I think we're moving along the line of affordable vintage instruments:Gibson /Fender are impossibly expensive, Gretsch / Ricky are up there, so Danos & Silvertones were next but they're getting expensive now too, so on to Harmonys. Retro is the thing. 
Marc Ribot plays a lot of those old cheapie guitars - Kay, Harmony, Silvertone - and does pretty well with them.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

devnulljp said:


> I don't think you're wrong.
> I think we're moving along the line of affordable vintage instruments:Gibson /Fender are impossibly expensive, Gretsch / Ricky are up there, so Danos & Silvertones were next but they're getting expensive now too, so on to Harmonys. Retro is the thing.
> Marc Ribot plays a lot of those old cheapie guitars - Kay, Harmony, Silvertone - and does pretty well with them.


Yeah I guess there are guys playing Teisco's, Silvertones, Danos, Harmony's et cetera and getting cool sounds.

I doubt those guitars are any better now than they were when they were originally sold, but the vintage / relic'd / shabby chic thing seems to have broad appeal.


----------



## garretrevels (Mar 9, 2007)

Most harmony's I've played have been great quality. No where nears crap.......I prefer these old guitars to pretty much any new fancy pants guitars.

I think Harmony made guitars are the highest quality guitars of the cheapie brands by far. Don't confuse them with the Harmony Est. 1892 company that started making cheap POS guitars after Harmony went defunct in the late 70's. 

I'm sure unless you're some shredder and only play PRS's and that type of stuff, if you'd try one open minded you'd really like them.......they have great tone, and play great as long as they are setup, thats another problem, people have hesitated through the years to put money into these type of guitars as far as setups etc go, unlike Gibson & Fender......so many of them nowadays are far gone ofter need neck resets or whatever because they've been neglected for years. So try a clean, setup one and then give your opinion. 

[youtube=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkXv-_Jk6eI]KkXv-_Jk6eI[/youtube]

[youtube=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKZcWpO0XCw]eKZcWpO0XCw[/youtube]

[youtube=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMyY_1ONkpg]GMyY_1ONkpg[/youtube]

[youtube=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMSy-bhUNFY]KMSy-bhUNFY[/youtube]


----------



## garretrevels (Mar 9, 2007)

also as for the new Harmony company, they are made in Asia but I think they have gone about it the right way. They reverse engineered most parts, including pickups, so they should have the sound for the most part. They kept pretty darn true to the original.

Rocket body shapes are a little off, plus set necks on some models that originally never had them, but close enough to get my blessings, I hope to try them out soon.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Has Harmony now gained the quirky cache of Dalelectro and Silvertone?
> 
> At the risk of offending the Harmony lovers here, were they not mostly cheaply made guitars far below the quality of the big makes?
> 
> ...


I was thinking along the same lines--but it is possible they'll make them better than back then.

As long as there's any sort of retro craze or interest & there's money to be made--you will see this kind of thing.

I also wonder what this will mean as far as the rights Eastwood has to certain guitars? I'm thinking of this one  and the variations Eastwood sells.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

zontar said:


> I also wonder what this will mean as far as the rights Eastwood has to certain guitars? I'm thinking of this one  and the variations Eastwood sells.


Judging from the stupid Gibson/guitar hero and PRS lawsuits, maybe Gibson will just sue because the shape is kinda, if you squint a bit, reminiscent of a Les Paul?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

garretrevels said:


> Most harmony's I've played have been great quality. No where nears crap.......I prefer these old guitars to pretty much any new fancy pants guitars.
> 
> I think Harmony made guitars are the highest quality guitars of the cheapie brands by far. Don't confuse them with the Harmony Est. 1892 company that started making cheap POS guitars after Harmony went defunct in the late 70's.
> 
> ...


I'm neither a shredder nor a PRS (or other high end make) owner.

I've played some Harmony's. They were pretty much on par with the Silvertones and similar I've played

No offense. They just don't compare to any modern "fancy pants" guitars.

Fancy is not the issue. It's a matter of quality of materials, machining tolerences and the ever expanding global marketplace. You can now get as good a guitar for $300. as you would have paid $600 or more for as recently as ten years ago.

I love buying cheapos and fixing them, but have never found a Harmony that felt worth it to me. 

Just a matter of taste I suppose.
I noticed that all the clips you posted are blues. That's a big factor. I'm a classic rocker.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

devnulljp said:


> Judging from the stupid Gibson/guitar hero and PRS lawsuits, maybe Gibson will just sue because the shape is kinda, if you squint a bit, reminiscent of a Les Paul?


:smile:

We need the ROTFL smilie...


----------



## garretrevels (Mar 9, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Just a matter of taste I suppose.



:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

They're selling these over at the 12th Fret as well. I'm not sure how much they're charging but here's the page about them on the website: http://www.12fret.com/new/Harmony_Rocket_H54_H59_guitar_pg.html


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

garretrevels said:


> :food-smiley-004:


Also, for what it's worth, I meant no slight against blues guys. It's just that Harmony's and Danos would seem more suitable for that genre IMO.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Made in Korea.

Elderly has some of the reissues on their site with prices

H44 Stratotone - $669











H82 Rebel with sliders - $749











H59 Rocket - $974


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

My first electric was a 1960s vintage Meteor like this one, http://www.broadwaymusicco.com/Harmony24.htm

A friend who played ( incredibly well by the way) a 61 Les Paultook a liking to it and eventually I sold it to him for $200.... which was more than it cost new! I believe he still has it. They were great guitars, DeArmond pick ups, good quality pots, tuners etc., well made and finished.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

The quality and price point of some of the new instruments produced offshore is amazing to say the least. My two Reverends and my Ibanez Artcore are prime examples. Gibson and Fender better pay attention because they will slowly and surely find themselves in the same boat as America's big three auto makers very shortly. It is very easy these days to find comparable instruments offshore at a fraction of the price. Today's player isn't as razzled and dazzled my brand name as yesterday's.:rockon2:


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Given the choice between a MIM Fender for around $400 and a Korean Harmony Stratotone for $669, I'd go with the Fender.


----------



## overdriver (Jul 24, 2008)

Wow they aren't cheap for a MIK guitar !Thanks for all the replies guys ! Wouldn't mind having 1 or 2 but I think I will hold off till they start turning up used. I have always thought they where pretty cool. All those old bygone brands are to me in some way.


----------



## overdriver (Jul 24, 2008)

bobb said:


> Given the choice between a MIM Fender for around $400 and a Korean Harmony Stratotone for $669, I'd go with the Fender.


 So would I if it wasn't for the fact I got a shit load of MIM fenders now.:food-smiley-004:


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

konasexone said:


> The quality and price point of some of the new instruments produced offshore is amazing to say the least. My two Reverends and my Ibanez Artcore are prime examples. Gibson and Fender better pay attention because they will slowly and surely find themselves in the same boat as America's big three auto makers very shortly. It is very easy these days to find comparable instruments offshore at a fraction of the price. Today's player isn't as razzled and dazzled my brand name as yesterday's.:rockon2:


Problem is these new Harmony's aren't 'a fraction of the price'. I own a Rev and agree entirely about the quality. But they also cost way less than these.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

I think that the new Hagstroms are excellent for the money. These new Harmony guitars could be a pleasant surprise to many.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Archer said:


> I think that the new Hagstroms are excellent for the money. These new Harmony guitars could be a pleasant surprise to many.


The Hagstroms really surprised me when they first reappeared. I couldn't believe that level of quality and consistency from China. 

Once again, bang for the buck, new Hagstrom Swede(<$500) vs. Harmony Stratotone(>$600), the Harmony loses again in my eyes. Those Harmonys look like great $200-$300 guitars to me.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Wonder what their street price will end up. Also wonder howwell this market segment can support them...Danelectro tried, and failed, with their reissues, and they were cheaper. I had one of those (Dano) -- great guitars, esp for the <$200 price point you can get them for (although I've seen some places with them sitting for >$500). 
I'd like a Harmony Stratotone, but not at $600.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

How did Danelectro fail?


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

torndownunit said:


> How did Danelectro fail?


Seen any lately? They've canned the guitar arm of the business and have refocused on pedals as far as I can see. I'd be happy to be wrong as I like them a lot -- I had a MIK U2 and I liked it -- but I guess there wasn't enough of a market maybe?


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

devnulljp said:


> Wonder what their street price will end up. Also wonder howwell this market segment can support them...Danelectro tried, and failed, with their reissues, and they were cheaper. I had one of those (Dano) -- great guitars, esp for the <$200 price point you can get them for (although I've seen some places with them sitting for >$500).
> I'd like a Harmony Stratotone, but not at $600.


Those are Elderly's street prices.

H44 Stratotone - list $899.99 Elderly $669.00
H82 Rebel - list $999.99 Elderly $749.00
H59 Rocket - list $1299.99 Elderly $974.00


----------



## garretrevels (Mar 9, 2007)

devnulljp said:


> Seen any lately? They've canned the guitar arm of the business and have refocused on pedals as far as I can see. I'd be happy to be wrong as I like them a lot -- I had a MIK U2 and I liked it -- but I guess there wasn't enough of a market maybe?


No they actually just re-issued a few new models. The funny shaped Dano Pro been out for a while now and the Amp in case style guitars just hit the market recently. They are about $250 - $350 new. (they also have Basses and Baritones!)

The new ones are made in China.

edit: and I was just at L&M and they had some new U1 U2 style models too


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

garretrevels said:


> No they actually just re-issued a few new models. The funny shaped Dano Pro been out for a while now and the Amp in case style guitars just hit the market recently. They are about $250 - $350 new. (they also have Basses and Baritones!)
> 
> The new ones are made in China.
> 
> edit: and I was just at L&M and they had some new U1 U2 style models too


Really? Cool. The pro is sure ugly...the last line of Dano RIs I saw, which were MIC, the U1/2-looking models didn't have the tape binding on the sides, the pickguard was wrong, but they had those intonatable bridges instead of the rosewood bar. I really thought they'd given up the ghost on guitars though. Shame they moved production to China...my MIK one was nice (wish I'd kept it).


----------



## augerman (Sep 6, 2009)

Where the old Harmony guitars fall down is set up. Most of these guitars were never properly set up for playing, especially modern rock. Many came with flat wound strings, which was the popular choice of the day. Intonation was usually over looked by the owner of the guitar (most of these were bought for kids who didn't know how to tune a guitar never mind set one up to play), string height at the nut, truss rod adjustments, all the things that make a guitar either feel great or like a dog.
Silvertone was Sear's brand for selling guitars, and Dano, Kay and Harmony built for Sears and branded them Silvertone. 
I can't speak to the quality of Kay and Dano, but Harmony used Brazilian rosewood on their high end guitars for the fingerboards, their student models got dyed pear wood or maple according to their catologs. The top end electric guitars have the rectangular MOP markers, the dyed wood boards have dots.
All Harmony electric guitars were outfitted by DeArmond of Toledo owned by Harry DeArmond who made those fantastic pickups found on Gretsch guitars. Harmony guitars had Switchcraft switches and jacks, with Centra lab pots.
The ply wood bodies on the electrics were similar in quality and contruction of any of the other makers of that era, Gibson, etc. and they were finished with nitrocellulose lacquer and buffed out by hand. They had Waverly tuners.
They were not poor quality or low quality instruments, they were mass-produced at a factory that resembles modern day factories used by such names as Martin. 
All their acoustic guitars had solid woods for the top, back and sides, up untill the end days of the mid 70s when competition was forcing their hand to encorporate the cheap manufacturing practices of the Japanese acoustics etc., and a couple of their student model acoustics got laminated tops and backs but that's it. 
The top end Sovereign was still solid spruce top, book matched, solid mahogany sides and back, and a mahogany neck. 
Up until a few years into the 60s they were still putting bone nuts on their guitars. I have several guitars that still have the original nut on there.
Silvertone does not mean Harmony made it, it just means Sears sold it, and it could be any one of a few makers that made the guitar, even the Japanese made Silvertones for Sears near the end of the 60s, and they were CRAP compared to Harmony guitars, I have owned both.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

augerman said:


> Where the old Harmony guitars fall down is set up. Most of these guitars were never properly set up for playing, especially modern rock. Many came with flat wound strings, which was the popular choice of the day. Intonation was usually over looked by the owner of the guitar (most of these were bought for kids who didn't know how to tune a guitar never mind set one up to play), string height at the nut, truss rod adjustments, all the things that make a guitar either feel great or like a dog.
> Silvertone was Sear's brand for selling guitars, and Dano, Kay and Harmony built for Sears and branded them Silvertone.
> I can't speak to the quality of Kay and Dano, but Harmony used Brazilian rosewood on their high end guitars for the fingerboards, their student models got dyed pear wood or maple according to their catologs. The top end electric guitars have the rectangular MOP markers, the dyed wood boards have dots.
> All Harmony electric guitars were outfitted by DeArmond of Toledo owned by Harry DeArmond who made those fantastic pickups found on Gretsch guitars. Harmony guitars had Switchcraft switches and jacks, with Centra lab pots.
> ...


yup-
ive got some harmony acoustics, all made between the early 30s to the early 60s. All solid wood, small bodied, ladder braced jobbys. although they suffer from varying degrees of wear and age related illnesses, these are great guitars. ive got a few archtops(one a tenor), a few that are stellas made before harmony bought the name stella, and a few of the stella branded ones. ive also got a squareneck that harmony made for oahu, that is maybe my favourite guitar- out of 50 or so. harmony made great stuff.
you always read on forums folks dismissing harmony stuff as cheap laminate stuff- but thats not the case- until the early 70s harmony pretty much used all solid woods of decent to great quality. even on their low end student models. it was kay that pioneered the use of plywood.
a lot of crappy players over the years bashing out noise on poorly set up and intonated harmonys gave them a bad name. 

i cant see buying a new reissue electric though- plenty of old ones kicking around for lower prices-


----------



## augerman (Sep 6, 2009)

'i cant see buying a new reissue electric though- plenty of old ones kicking around for lower prices- "
I absolutely agree with you.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

NB-SK said:


> ...and yet they don't mention where their guitars are currently produced.


When you read the spec's of individual guitars,
they say 'hand-crafted in korea'. I have a '66
rocket. I wonder if they'll sell parts. I need a
pickguard.


----------



## guitarquest (Sep 21, 2009)

*Harmony Re-issues*

The re-issues have pretty much the same sound but are built alot better. I have a 60's Harmony and you can tell it was really built using low quality components. I personally have three new customs (2 H400's and a H610). I liked them so much I started www.guitarquest.net from which I have been able to play a few of the re-issues and they have all sounded awesome.

The prices quoted from the earlier post are a little high. I'm always looking to make a deal so drop me an email if you like.


----------



## augerman (Sep 6, 2009)

guitarquest said:


> The re-issues have pretty much the same sound but are built alot better. I have a 60's Harmony and you can tell it was really built using low quality components. I personally have three new customs (2 H400's and a H610). I liked them so much I started www.guitarquest.net from which I have been able to play a few of the re-issues and they have all sounded awesome.
> 
> The prices quoted from the earlier post are a little high. I'm always looking to make a deal so drop me an email if you like.


In what way are the reissues 'built a lot better'?
Which 60s Harmony do you have? Which model?
What components are 'low quality'? The switchcraft components that Gibson also used? The Rowe DeArmond pickups made by the same company who made pickups for Gretsch and Martin? The Centralab pots found in Fender, Gibson and all other US makers of that era?

If you want to make a sale on the new reissues, fine, but please, explain your comments on the original Harmony guitars, they are misleading IMO. If they were that bad, nobody would have bothered to reissue them, and they wouldn't still be around today still functioning with 40+ year old components.


----------



## whammybar (May 7, 2008)

I realize I'm a little late to this discussion but I own 2 old harmony guitars that are ,sadly, unplayable and it ticks me off that they are worth so little I never had them repaired. I've had a '59 Harmony Meteor since I was a kid and it was anything but cheap as far as craftsmanship. Massive sound from the two pickups and sustain for days fading into a sweet, controllable feedback. Beautiful neck. Many a Les Paul owner in the 60's who played it were absolutely amazed at it's tone. I'd love to have it up and running but the repair costs are absolutely out of reach and I am no do it yourselfer. The other Harmony is a Sovereign acoustic and it also was a beauty until someone decided to do a Pete Townsend with it. It's cracked but repairable, but, like the Meteor, just not worth it to have it fixed other than for sentimental reasons and I'm far too poor for sentimental repairs. It'll be interesting to see the reissues, but I'd sure like to have my originals working.


----------



## ZenJenga (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm excited that Harmony are back. I love their designs. Especially the single cut Rocket and the Bobkat. 
I have a 1960 Harmony Rocket and the pickups are amazing. The neck is weird at first. Chunky and small. Strange feel.
Super good for slide, rockabilly and grungy chord stuff. 
It's a good feedbacker too if you're into that.


----------



## p_wats (Nov 11, 2009)

I picked up an original-era, US-made Harmony Rocket recently for cheap. It was re-branded as "Holiday" (they used to distribute unbranded guitars to department stores, where they would then be given the name particular to that store, ie. Holiday in this case). It's a wonderful guitar. 

This one is definitely from around 1965 and looks beautiful. The neck is a bit bent though. Not unplayable. The saving grace is that the Goldtone pickups sound amazing! 

Otherwise I've also got a cheap Harmony H-802 from the mid '80s. It's a tiny solid-body with two pickups that is actually a lot better than people would have you believe, but definitely not made in North America (any Harmonies with the "est. 1892" on the headstock were made in Asia). 

Here's a great site with tons of resources on Harmony guitars:

http://harmony.demont.net/


----------



## Orcslayer (Feb 2, 2009)

Milkman said:


> Has Harmony now gained the quirky cache of Dalelectro and Silvertone?
> 
> At the risk of offending the Harmony lovers here, were they not mostly cheaply made guitars far below the quality of the big makes?
> 
> ...


 
USA made Harmony guitars were contemporaries of Danelectro. Harmony manufactured many Silvertone models. 

"Silvertone" was simply a Sears brand (Simpson's-Sears in Canada). Silvertone guitars were made for Sears under contract by guitar manufacturers (Same as "Kenmore" appliances is a Sears brand name for appliances built for Sears by appliance manufacturers, like Inglis). 

Kay guitars were the other company that made many Silvertone models. Compared to Harmony & Kay, Danelectro made a relatively small percentage of Silvertone models. Danelectro were typically cheap construction (hardboard "masonite" top & back stapled to pine border) to form the bodies. 

Kay & Harmony were much better quality, tho not up to the "A" brands like Gibson & Fender. IMHO they did compare favourably to some cheaper Gretch models. Keith Richards, Peter Green (Fleetwood Mac) & Ray Davies (the Kinks) all used Harmony Meteors during their early careers. The Kinks original "You Really Got Me", as well as the Stones version of "Not Fade Away" feature this guitar.


----------



## Overt1 (Aug 31, 2009)

i've never heard of them but thanks for bumping. that's a lot of knobs on some of those hollowbodies


----------

